
Japan's nuclear crisis: The story so far - kingsidharth
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20249-japans-nuclear-crisis-the-story-so-far.html
======
hermanthegerman
The blog post by that 'MIT PhD' seems to be a case of Siemens astroturfing:
[http://geniusnow.com/2011/03/15/the-strange-case-of-josef-
oe...](http://geniusnow.com/2011/03/15/the-strange-case-of-josef-oehmen/)

